# Dish cloths



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
Have I completely misunderstood what they are for?


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Any chore can be elevated by using better tools. If we can, why shouldn't we knit something special for ourselves that can be useful & make the job a little more pleasant? I'm making an Eiffel Tower face cloth for a granddaughter that just visited Paris this summer. It will bring back memories for her whenever she uses it.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

The knitted or crocheted dishcloths have many themes. Some are gardening scenes, tea pots, tea cups, etc., so they make great gifts. Some are plain. They can be washed in the top shelf of a dishwasher. They can be just wrung out and put in the microwave for a few minutes. I put my own across the faucet and they just dry naturally and don't get smelly. When I first started making them as gifts the recipients would use them as doilies until I convinced them that when the cloths got too ratty I would make them new ones. They are considered to be more sanitary than sponges and I just love the way they look. When I was a child my mother always used store-bought dish cloths. I don't think sponges existed back then (in the stone age). 

Maggie


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

junebjh said:


> I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> Have I completely misunderstood what they are for?


No, you haven't misunderstood what they are for. Whenever I am bored with my WIP, I pick up my cotton yarn and make some dishcloths in all different colors and patterns. They last much longer than store bought and are better than throw-away wipes. They don't have to be boiled or bleached just wash with your towels in hot water. You may use bleach if you don't mind the colored ones fading. My friends and family all love them and it gives me an excuse to buy more cotton yarn.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I love knitting them in between big projects, I don't use mine for dishcloths, I use them as face washers and love them.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

I also use them as wash clothes. I started and finished one last night while watching the Olympics opening. They are easy to do, go fast and don't require a lot of thought.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

I see some of the patterns more as motifs than as finished products. I took a dishcloth pattern and made an afghan that was BEAUTIFUL and made a wonderful and unique wedding gift.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

The knitted cotton dishcloths are much sturdier than J-cloths and you can scrub with them - since making my own, I've used scouring pads a lot less often... And they are great "mindless" or quick projects, too. And they do last - I have some that are years old - they wash and wear just fine. If you like to bleach them, fine, go ahead - I don't. I just avoid a certain horrid brand of dish soap, and I rinse and wring my cloth well after each use. If I feel the need, I throw it into the laundry and get a fresh one, otherwise, I change them weekly on laundry day (there is only DH and I; I don't wash dishes three times a day, or even once a day sometimes!)


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you I understand. I suppose they are knitted in cotton and not wool.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

JennaO said:


> I see some of the patterns more as motifs than as finished products. I took a dishcloth pattern and made an afghan that was BEAUTIFUL and made a wonderful and unique wedding gift.


Would you be willing to share the pattern or direct us to where you got it? You have me very curious to see the afghan. Can you post a picture? Thanks.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

junebjh said:


> Thank you I understand. I suppose they are knitted in cotton and not wool.


Wool would not work. The agitation of washing in hot water would cause shrinkage and felting. 100% cotton is the way to go. Something else, if you have crystal or fine china, you can safely wash and even scrub with a cotton garter stitch cloth without fear of scratches.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

People love to get them as gifts, they hold up for years.


----------



## daffy duck (Sep 28, 2011)

hi I like them as dish clothes or face washers so do
my family great for scrubbing dirty dishes


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

They make the kitchen a little brighter,and always a talking piece,i just throw mine in the washer,always come out good.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Before I resumed knitting, I received some crocheted dishcloths from my Dad's wife. I never wanted to use them because they were so pretty but eventually I started using them because I had so many of them!! Whenever I'm doing housework and I use them, I think about the giver and how lucky I am that she's part of the family. 

And they wash up great!


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

I received my first knitted dishcloth as a gift and used it until it started to unravel. I loved it. Bought another one at a fund raising event. Then I got back into knitting and crocheting. I bought some balls of cotton that match my kitchen when they were on sale, and crocheted myself a few. They are superior in so many ways. On the night my friend called and asked for a ride to the emergency room, I grabbed a ball and a pattern, got it about halfway finished while I waited for her.


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

junebjh said:


> I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> Have I completely misunderstood what they are for?


Funny! I was just thinking the same thing and now I have the answer already!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the knit the dish cloths but am not particularly fond on them to wash dishes. I use the old ones to scrub and they are great for this purpose. I don't think they are pretty enough to use for doilies, however. But they are fun and quick to knit and make a useful hostess gift if one is so inclined.

I have used the original pattern many a time to make a baby blanket and kids' ponchos.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I started making the knitted dish cloths at first because I had a lot of parts of balls of cotton and wanted to learn new patterns. I now not only use them myself, but have given a lot away as gifts. They are also something to make in between larger items or when "mindless" knitting is required. They are also easy to take when knitting in public because they take up so little space in the handbag.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Here are some great free patterns for knitting wash/dish cloths. Enjoy !!

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/cloths.htm


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I won't wash dishes with anything except my hand made cotton cloths. They are much more absorbent, thicker, and sturdier than anything I have purchased at a store. Before I started making my own I would buy a pack of six dish cloths at the store. After using them 2 or 3 times and washing them they were already getting holes in them. I now have a couple of dish cloths that I knitted or crocheted that are just about to the point where I can't even use as rags anymore. I estimate that they are about 20 years old, have been used every week since made, and have been in the laundry every week since made. How many commercially made dish cloths can you say last that long?


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I use them for bathing and dishwashing. I have different color for bathing than the ones I use for dishwashing! They have been washed hundreds of times and the kitchen ones have even been bleached. I love them for both uses. Also, if you spray a little EndDust on them and dust your furniture with them your furniture shines. (Not that I do this very often because I like my dust laying around, it is such a comfort to me!)


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi June, 
Oh yes we use them to wash dishes, the counters, the table, etc. But, do not use them with rough things like Comet, because the discloths are, as you know, made with 100% cotton, so they will tear and have a whole. When they get old, I use them to wash mirros, they become sparkling and no lint. You should try them. And, they are so easy to make. Make a simple one to start with, they are on line. :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It's something pleasant for the recipient to use as she wishes...because some of the dishcloths are not so large it could be used for a hot pad/ pot holder (if thick enough), a doilie, some even make them and sew them together for a baby throw or pillow (especially if a design is incorporated). To make them color-fast, soak in Kosher salt as it is a pure salt and stops colors from running. They do have bleach that is safe for colors..So you see there are many uses for the dish cloth or wash cloth...


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> I use them for bathing and dishwashing. I have different color for bathing than the ones I use for dishwashing! They have been washed hundreds of times and the kitchen ones have even been bleached. I love them for both uses. Also, if you spray a little EndDust on them and dust your furniture with them your furniture shines. (Not that I do this very often because I like my dust laying around, it is such a comfort to me!)


Just remember that dust is the protective coating for your furniture !!


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

To get me started on dishcloths! hahahaahah
They have soooo many cute patterns to knit into the dishcloths that to use them just for that would be a crime.....i love to pick out something fun for a friend who lets say has a dog or cat, loves gardening......and then to give them one with that knit into the cloth is really special!
Have fun with them.......its a habit i love!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

junebjh said:


> I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> Have I completely misunderstood what they are for?


I like doing face cloths or dish cloths out of any stitch that I really like, but don't know if I want to make an item out of it.
It teaches me new things in a short amount of time. I have collected lots of new abilities, that a swatch would not have given me. My family hates to ask me to make them things, but this dish/face cloth thing is their biggest request ! Really, really !


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

junebjh said:


> I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> Have I completely misunderstood what they are for?


I hosted a knitting group in my home recently. About a dozen woman, eclectic in age and knitting skills. I was amazed to see how many were knitting dish and washcloths. Because that's such a portable project, and perhaps, because this was a first-time get together, the women wanted to concentrate on getting to know one another.

I have read that the cotton-bamboo blend yarn is heaven for face cloths and wonderful for removing makeup.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

junebjh said:


> I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> Have I completely misunderstood what they are for?


I hosted a knitting group in my home recently. About a dozen woman, eclectic in age and knitting skills. I was amazed to see how many were knitting dish and washcloths. Because that's such a portable project, and perhaps, because this was a first-time get together, the women wanted to concentrate on getting to know one another.

I have read that the cotton-bamboo blend yarn is heaven for face cloths and wonderful for removing makeup.


----------



## canalhopper (Oct 27, 2011)

Is Lily sugarncream a 4 ply yarn?


----------



## Barbara Bartram (Jan 26, 2012)

I couldn't get my head around the American idea of knitted cloths until I found some peaches and Cream cotton and made a few. I gave 2 to a friend for her birthday and anyone would have thought she had received a diamond necklace she was so over the moon with them. I then sent a couple to a couple of my Friends' kids along with their birthday gifts and they loved them too. Their mum is French and she had never seen them before and she requested more for her and her Australian hubbie! So enjoy making and using them and don't be afraid to give them away along with a nice bar of natural soap.
Bee xx


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I make all my own and wouldn't use anything else. They are so absorbent and the ridges are great for both washing dishes or general clean up of countertops, appliances, etc. The colors and textures of the cotton yarns just make me feel happier doing routine chores.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I've noticed nothing brings more replies than the making of dishcloths..I like making them because it teaches new patterns on a smaller scale, and they are nice to give to someone who appreciates them..I give with a contrasting/matching dish towel..I haven't attempted these yet.


----------



## valene (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a friend collects anything about lighthouses I have made her some with lighthouses on for Xmas


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well what do you wash your face with? is it a disposable wash rag too... and you use another one each day? why? I'm not understanding those kinds of wash cloths. With dish clothes they can be used in the bath also and you can practice new stitches and patterns, then when your done you have a nice wash cloth/ dish cloth... I don't understand the boiling or bleaching of them but it might be different where you live. I personally rinse it out well then wring it out and lay it over the faucet to dry..


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

I keep a bag of cotton balls in my knitting bag along with my needles etc so all I have to do is grab and go. When I am waiting for my car to get fixed or any other wait, I just start knitting away. Sometimes I make them all one color, other times I use up left over cotton balls and make cloths of different colors in them. Love them for dishes!


----------



## bkennard (May 27, 2012)

I have incorporated dishcloth patterns into afghans as well. They also make a great knitted practical item to sell at craft sales. I usually make them for a sale where all proceeds go to a children's hospital and usually they are one of the first things to go.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Agree - I use a fresh cloth each day and simply throw the used one in with my dishtowel laundry (after rinsing well to remove any bits of food). My Mom makes these by the hundreds (seriously), so I have cloths for all occasions . She has arthritis in her hands, so larger, heavier projects are no longer an option for her. When I receive a new batch from her, they go into the washer with a cup of white vinegar. This helps prevent future fading from the many washings. They do of course fade over time. So - treat yourself and enjoy the beauty of handmade dishcloths


----------



## Pat 34 (Dec 13, 2011)

I framed some in shadowbox frames and hung them on the wall. They are so colorful and pretty. I love to just look at them. Made a nice grouping on the wall.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

canalhopper said:


> Is Lily sugarncream a 4 ply yarn?


 It is in US measurements a #4 or worsted weight yarn. I don't know how many ply that translates to, but it is the yarn most often called for in dishcloth patterns if that is what you need to know. Peaches and Cream is n equivalent yarn too. Also Lion Brand Cotton works well too,.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

I love this little project! You can also thow them in the dishwasher. If you google knitted (or crocheted) dishcloth patterns, you will find more than you ever could use. I like having a small project I can take right in my purse in a ziploc bag. Some of the patterns can get very intricate. I like using this small item to try out or practice a new stitch or pattern.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I never made or used any until this forum. I wondered, what??? Anyway, I made a few and have found them really nice and sturdy. They are great for scrubbing.


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Valjean said:


> I love knitting them in between big projects, I don't use mine for dishcloths, I use them as face washers and love them.


Loke Valjean I do them in between big projects - relaxing and good thinking time. I wash mine in the top section of the dishwasher...much less agitation to the knitted fabric, no spoiling of loft. They come up like new.


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

I use them every day, give theme as gifts. I try different lace patterns to learn. If I like it, I can them use that pattern for something else, scarf, afgan, table runner, etc. Sometimes I get involved with too many intricate, take forever to get done projects, I just want something to 'take-a-long' or watch TV that doesn't require a lot of thought and you get that rush of having started and finished a project, instant gratification! All my discloths are lacy, but are sturdy. I like giving the lace one away as gifts. Like yourself, people say, "Oh this is much too pretty to use"! But I tell them to use it up, i got more. They love it.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I love my knit/crocheted dishcloths. I even use some of them for face cloths. If you soak them in vinegar & water before washing them, they fade less.


sadocd said:


> junebjh said:
> 
> 
> > I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> ...


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Valjean said:


> I love knitting them in between big projects, I don't use mine for dishcloths, I use them as face washers and love them.


They are great as take-along projects and mindless knitting in between WIPs arent they? sometimes when I am frustrated with a majot project (or bored) I will stop and knit a washcloth.
They are so great for washing/exfoliated your face and you can have a new /fresh one every day.
It's so funny but when I help a friend learn to knit I always try to start them off with a cotton facecloth. They almost always turn up their nose and want to start with a complicated scarf or baby blanket. Until, I give them some facecloths and a fabulous bar of soap all wrapped up in a ribbon for a Birthday present. Then they change their minds and want facecloth patterns.
If I knit cloths for the kitchen I always do white or ivory so they can be bleached without affecting colors. Not as exciting as the great colors available but then I dont have to worry about fading.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I had also wondered why anyone would bother to knit a cloth for washing the pots so now I know !


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Washing them in the top load of the dishwasher is a wonderful idea. I will do that.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I sometimes use the fancier ones as doilies.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

DISHCLOTHES - WAS IS A QUICK WAY TO TRY NEW PATTERNS. LOVED IT!!!


----------



## lovestolounge (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a friend who asked the same question..."when you can buy them in the store, why go to all the expense and trouble of making it?" Well...we make scarves, blankets and lots of clothing, but doesn't it mean so much more to receive them as gifts, or to use something yourself that you made?? They're great to make on long car trips or to put in your purse and work on while it waiting rooms, or at the hairdresser. The bottom line for me is that they work very well, not only on dishes and pots, but also counters, sinks, etc. I usually make them in sets....a solid for the dishes and print for the sink/counters/table. They're also fun to do. Enjoy make and using them!


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I made one for myself and was hooked. I just like the texture better. But I have one that I make for myself. nylon thread and a steel crochet hook. One will last a year for me. as for washing just throw it in the wash with the rest of the towels.
I have a coworker that will not use store bought ones any more. We they start to wear out she lets me know so that I can dig out my stash or get busy making more. She pays me fot them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Valjean said:


> I love knitting them in between big projects, I don't use mine for dishcloths, I use them as face washers and love them.


They're especially nice for big families. My daughters can never have enough cloths to wipe baby faces.


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

The circular ones make nice doilies and they have cotton yarn that is suitable for Christmas use!!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I love making the dish cloths. As others have said, when someone has a birthday or just for the heck of it, I will find out what they are interested in and then look for a dishcloth theme for them. Last year for my daughters baby shower I made enough dishcloths for those who attended. I wrapped small kitchen items, note pads with pens, etc with the dishcloth. They all loved them. I even had requests from some of my daughters friends to make them some more. Again the are wonderful for doing a small and quick project! Once you start making them you will get hooked, trust me!


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I made some mini ones just for washing out the wet food cat dish! So quick and easy knitting as well as cat dish washing. Noticed we were wasting paper towels on them. 

When making theme ones such as the Dr. Who ones I made for a wedding gifts for a couple who was so crazy about the show that they had the Tardis on their wedding cake, you wet them, lay them flat and pull up the design stitches with the point of the needle, push down the stockinette stitches with the other end of the needle. That makes your picture stand out more for gift giving. 

I usually make mine for personal use without the "pictures".


----------



## mvonins (Jul 21, 2011)

I knit lots of them. Easy to go project, perks up the kitchen, and a good way to learn new stitches. We use them all the time and all the grown children like them. So when you are bored and want to knit without starting a big project make a pretty dishcloth.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

When I was told I needed a hip replaced, I attended a class at the hospital that taught all the pre and post surgery precautions. We were told not to use the plastic scrubby sponges to bathe, as they are incubators for bacteria, and we needed to be very careful to avoid infections. 

I knitted small cotton "dishcloths" that measure about 4 inches square, and use a new one for every shower, and launder them after each use. They hold soap beautifully, are soft but scrubby, and I got about 8 of them from one ball of cotton yarn. They launder well. They would be good for bathing babies as well, and with a knit purl pattern in the middle of duckies or the like would be a cute extra shower gift.

I had made dishcloths for the kitchen as well, and join the group that loves them.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Nana Ivie said:


> I also use them as wash clothes. I started and finished one last night while watching the Olympics opening. They are easy to do, go fast and don't require a lot of thought.


I too started one last night while watching the Olympics but unlike you, I got so engrossed in watching that I had to rip it out twice! I didn't think I would care to make any until asked to knit one for a promotion for the store where we go to knit and visit. Now I am hooked. I have made several that will make great stocking stuffers.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I think they make perfect little gifts. You can certainly mail them in an envelope. I also make the netting/tulle scrubbies to go along with them.
I make them in different sizes also.I have smaller hands so I like a smaller cloth. And have found that others do also.

And there sre more free patterns than I will ever be able to make.
I rinse mine with lemon or vinegar, toss in the micro for a minute and hang to dry.
I have several I keep for my shower. Ahhhhh almost a spa feeling.
Linda


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Good morning to all from Wisconsin The state of wait 5 min. & the weather changes lol Wash, face,dish clothes. I think I am the Queen of the Clothes here.!! Love knitting them. I give a gifts teamed up with soaps, lotions, candles, you name it. Knit hot pads to match the dish clothes.Always looking for a fancy or lacy cloth. Favorite is the Rain Drop. I use a good cotton to knit them, as a face cloth. Any of you out there have a patterns like the ran drop in a 3=D effect?? They sure fasinate me. Well, to all of you, have a great Sunday.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

They are lovely to use - usually easy to knit - quick to knit - a nice diversion from a more challenging projects - - for beginners like me it's practice; these are the reasons I knit dishcloths.

Oh, most people love to get them as gifts, especially @ the holidays.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I like to make them to try out a new pattern. Has anyone used a cotton/bamboo yarn? That sounds like it would be a good fiber for dish/wash cloths.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> I like to make them to try out a new pattern. Has anyone used a cotton/bamboo yarn? That sounds like it would be a good fiber for dish/wash cloths.


I lke the linen/ cotton combination. The linen gives the cloth a little more structure. Cotton/ bamboo would probably be soft but drapey.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, and another use --- for those of you who want to make dishcloths from acrylic yarn because you like the picture/texture pattern, you can actually save them up, and join them into an afghan  (actually, you can make a cotton afghan, too, if you want to)


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

junebjh said:


> I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> Have I completely misunderstood what they are for?


I use mine in the shower. What a nice treat, and a good way to learn new stitches


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

I am using them to put together for an afghan, plus on some you can learn to stitches. I did the lizard ridge stitch and the raindrop washcloth, plus learn some easy "lace" stiches. But for the illusion ones with pretty little pics in them I use this site: http://rachelsknittingcorner.blogspot.com/2010/04/how-do-you-block-your-patterns.html 
Several on this site are free.

Have fun!


----------



## Lulu4 (Jun 27, 2012)

I make simple ones and they do make great gifts. My SIL loves them since they remind her of the "good old days" and simpler times. I find they last a long time and are more sturdy than the cloths you buy now. They are soft enough for washcloths too. Another KPer suggested using them to try out a new stitch which I think is also a great suggestion. lulu4


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

There is a great site here for dish cloths of all kinds.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-78995-1.html


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree with everyone before me. I sell so many so they must be something great for whatever reason they use them.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this site! Some great dish cloths.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Maggie, I am with you. I have made many of them as gifts and people don;t want to use them as they are afraid they will get ruined. I use them all of the time, and like you, I put them across the faucet to dry. I have also put them in the top of the dishwasher, and I really do not like sponges, as they seem to maintain a lot of bacteria, etc. Dishcloths to me are more sanitary, dry easier, and look prettier then a ratty old sponge. I have so much cotton that I could make more then I will ever live to use, so when one gets that funky look, there will always be another to take its place.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Here are more great dish cloth patterns(most of them free):

http://www.stringsandthingsyarn.com/Dishcloths.html
http://www.designsbyemily.com/freepatterns/
http://www.knittinghelp.com/free-patterns/categories/dishclothes-potholders
http://www.knittingknonsense.com/index2.html
http://dishandwashclothmania.com/knit-cloths/
http://knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php


----------



## kurichan (Jan 21, 2011)

People ASK me for dishcloths. People PAY me for dishcloths. Everyone loves them. Some people don't use them for dishcloths; I've seen them used as doilies, coasters, and art projects at friends' homes. There are so many free patterns out there for dishcloths that you would never get bored making them. I will never understand why anyone wastes their time on that boring old "grandma's favorite" when for the same amount of yarn and time you can make an interesting, fun, useful dishcloth! Hint: the ones with a great overall pattern make better scrubby dishcloths than the ones with stockinette background and a motif. Those look great but don't actually wash as well as something like the Circle Cloth or even the Double Bump.


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

rose haft said:


> Any chore can be elevated by using better tools. If we can, why shouldn't we knit something special for ourselves that can be useful & make the job a little more pleasant? I'm making an Eiffel Tower face cloth for a granddaughter that just visited Paris this summer. It will bring back memories for her whenever she uses it.


Where did you find the pattern for the Eiffel Tower cloth. My grandnephew got engaged this spring on the Tower and I think a washcloth would be a nice memento for my grandniece-to-be.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I read an article, some years ago, about rating the best exfoliates for the skin. It was about the time hydroxy products were all the talk. So, there they were, the huge list of cleansers, toners, creams etc. The number one exfoliater turned out to be a simple washcloth. So keep cranking out the dish/wash cloths and give them away with a nice bar of soap as suggested. Tell your friends to quit buying the jars of inflated priced exfoliating creams. It's been right there in the linen closet all along.


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

if you knit the dish cloths once and use it
you will never buy one again.
and so the face cloths too.
cotten is the way to knit or crochet dish or face
cloths.

margaret.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks everso for this site, there's some wonderful patterns, will be making the ones with a mixing stand for my DIL as she is a wonderful cook.



Novice Sandy said:


> I am using them to put together for an afghan, plus on some you can learn to stitches. I did the lizard ridge stitch and the raindrop washcloth, plus learn some easy "lace" stiches. But for the illusion ones with pretty little pics in them I use this site: http://rachelsknittingcorner.blogspot.com/2010/04/how-do-you-block-your-patterns.html
> Several on this site are free.
> 
> Have fun!


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

Valjean said:


> I love knitting them in between big projects, I don't use mine for dishcloths, I use them as face washers and love them.


I too do them between project, especial when I'm have trouble with a part and just need to get away from it. I also make them to learn a new stitch and to see if I might like it as a baby blanket.
Bell


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

So true, I'll never use anything else for dishcloths or washcloths!



snoekie said:


> if you knit the dish cloths once and use it
> you will never buy one again.
> and so the face cloths too.
> cotten is the way to knit or crochet dish or face
> ...


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

I am of the same mind on this subject. Mind are usually made of varigated colors and they all look deadly in short time. I'd not be using anything that would be pretty to start and degerate to ugly so quickly . Not long ago I wondered why the yarn companies didn't offer that ugly color to begin with. I cannot figure out what causes them to discolor like that when they are ivolved with soap or detergent to supposedly clease our dinnerware. Sorry for the rant!


junebjh said:


> I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> Have I completely misunderstood what they are for?


----------



## helenab (Jul 10, 2011)

I love knitting them and using them too. I use them to try new stitches, and give the cloths as 'stocking fillers' at Christmas and for birthdays. The recipients always say they think of me whenever they use them x


----------



## snoekie (Jun 17, 2012)

you can knit them
you can use them
you can give them 
you can love them

because you made them.

margaret


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

North Pole said:


> rose haft said:
> 
> 
> > Any chore can be elevated by using better tools. If we can, why shouldn't we knit something special for ourselves that can be useful & make the job a little more pleasant? I'm making an Eiffel Tower face cloth for a granddaughter that just visited Paris this summer. It will bring back memories for her whenever she uses it.
> ...


Here it is:

http://knittingheavenonearth.blogspot.ca/2007/02/eiffel-tower-cloth.html


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

Anna,

Thanks so much for posting the pattern source. Much appreciated.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

It teaches me new things in a short amount of time. I have collected lots of new abilities, that a swatch would not have given me. My family hates to ask me to make them things, but this dish/face cloth thing is their biggest request ! Really, really ![/quote]

My family hates to ask me for new ones, BUT as soon as I notice that they are getting low on them - I try to whip up several & give them........ They are also very nice as 'Welcome Gifts' to new neighbors or to someone that has just remodeled a kitchen or bath...... It only takes about 2-3 hours to get a quick one done...... I have both knitted lots of them as well as crocheting them....... Granny square's are fast and easy.....


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

Our group make them for Braveheart which they give to abused children when they are taken away from their parents. They put them in backpacks.

Candace


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

try one and i'm sure you;ll understand. but, don't ever give any as gifts cause you'll be knitting them forever. my ladies group will now ask me for one as we exchange very small gifts at Christmas. so, they usually get a couple of dish cloths and a jar of homemade jam or jelly.easy and i love doing all that stuff.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

This always seemed rather silly to me, but having recieved some as gifgs, I must say that they are great. I have kept a couple of extra pretty ones to use in the bathroom ince they are out and showing on the towl bars. I also really like to make a linen/cotton blend for face ahd lite those to be a more solid pattern. 

I think the first response on here was someone doing the Eiffel tower for GD and tat is what I did.... this past cristmas for my French loving GD.... anddid an owl for her sister, Olivia. These wrapped with some nice bath products made a nice little extra gift for the girls because they were personal to their likes.... I also did the raindrop one, just because..... it was an interesting pattern to learn.... Give it a try. You may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you ladies for this info on dish cloths. I had never heard of them until joining KP. Now I would love to knit some myself. Would someone be kind enough to tell me what thickness of cotton I should buy. Is there any particular brand of cotton I should get. 

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## 20603 (May 13, 2011)

I use either Peach n Creme or Sugar n Creme, can't remember, think they are the same, 100% cotton, Joanne, Hobby Lobby, Michaels


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

I received a newsletter from Lion Brand (I think it was) and there were bar-b-que accessories including a dish towel or dishcloth to make in stripes. Buy the time you bought the needed colors it would cost $40 to make a dishcloth. Either one would have to very rich or desperate to knit something to pay $40 for a dishcloth.


----------



## Samistic (Jun 12, 2012)

I made my sister-in-law a dozen many many years ago. I also made myself some. Here it is about 12 yrs and find mine have worn out. I made some more and my friends all wanted some. I have enough to use a clean one each day. I love them better than the store bought ones.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thannk you for that info pt. I am so much excited to start making them.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

junebjh said:


> I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> Have I completely misunderstood what they are for?


I'm surprised that anyone is still boiling or soaking in bleach given that modern-day detergents are so reliable when it comes to killing bacteria. Another way to make doubly sure is to put them in the microwave (wet) briefly. Google your brand of detergent and see what they say about it. If you use colored yarn, I don't know why you would have a problem, depending on what you wipe up with them. I suppose coffee or other stains would show if they are allowed to dry without rinsing them out or if you're using white yarn to make them. Consumer Reports magazine is one of my authorities and they state that detergent in cold water is adequate for killing household germs. They do independent testing of all kinds of consumer goods.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

junebjh said:


> I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> Have I completely misunderstood what they are for?


Ah hah, I had to go find out what a J cloth was. I think they are like our Handi Wipes. Figured it was some sort of disposable cleaning cloth. I don't and won't use them myself. Nasty things but that is my personal opinion. I make my own net scrubbies and use a dish cloth as it is much better to clean with and leaves a drier surface. Washable and re usable till it falls apart which is usually a year or so. Very cost effective. Especially if I make it out of the big stash I have.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Frannyward said:


> Thank you ladies for this info on dish cloths. I had never heard of them until joining KP. Now I would love to knit some myself. Would someone be kind enough to tell me what thickness of cotton I should buy. Is there any particular brand of cotton I should get.
> Thanks in anticipation.


Actually - as long as you use 100% cotton ....... the thickness does not matter other than, if it is real fine than you probably should use a finer needle & of course more stitches......
The cotton yarns that we can get here in the States - I think is equivalent to your 6 ply & 8 ply....... If I remember right......
the 6 ply will make very nice Face cloths & the 8 ply will be nicer for Dish cloths........ I usually use a size US 7 or US 8 in knitting and a size J or K for crocheting.....
I hope this helps....... :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've heard som KPers say they join them together for a quick afghan that can take lots of use.


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

I have made a lot of these dishclothes to sell at the craft shows this fall. I also made some for my BFF's son's new apartment. He loved them !!

I have used several patterns. But the one I like best I found on Pinterest called Grandmother's Favorite Dishcloth. 

Here is the pattern:

Use any cotton yarn and size 9 needles

cast on 4 stitches

Row 1: k 4
Row 2: k2, yo, knit across the row

Repeat rows 1 & 2 until there are 44 stitches

Row 3: k1, k2tog, yo, k2tog, knit across the row.

Repeat row 3 until 4 stitches are left

Bind off knitwise


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

junebjh said:


> I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> Have I completely misunderstood what they are for?


Ive used them for dishes when they get downgraded. Rinse out well with vinegar and hot water and lay out over the sink devider to dry. They really don't get as smelly as you'd think. I've read that some people will lay them out to wash in the dishwasher (I don't have one so I can't swear to its effect).


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

Peaches and Cream is good. Lion Brand has 100 per cent cotton. Sugar and cream is good. Peaches and Cream is at Wal Mart. They may be discontinuing it. I am not sure. Lilly Sugar and Cream is the same thing as Peaches and Cream. It just has to be 100 % cotton.

Candace


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

There are all kinds of patterns on the internet. Free Pattern Central has a lot. Some have designs in them. I don't know if these are acceptable for the Warrior Project. It didn't specify.

Candace


----------



## Joanne447 (Jul 24, 2012)

they can also be used as dust cloths


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

All the people to whom I have given hand knitted dish cloths like them so well that they come back for more. They are really quite nice to use. They knit up quickly, make a wonderful, small, project to pull out of your purse when you are sitting "waiting" somewhere or traveling in the car. I sure love using mine.


----------



## circsgirl (Jul 3, 2012)

I really enjoy knitting dishcloths as gifts and for my own use. They do a great job cleaning up and it makes me feel good to have produced a useful item. They are a great way to experiment with stitches, they're quick, they're mostly easy and everyone who has received and used them, have been very happy with them. They do fade with repeated washing, but, I still appreciate the old ones and can always add a new one if I want.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

A few years ago, a peace organization I belong to asked for items to auction as a fund-raiser. A friend and I knit dishcloths in the colors of the rainbow; she took three, I took three. (We left out indigo.) I have to say, we both liked our rainbow assortment, which ended up looking something like the (beautiful) collection pictured on this post. I always wondered whether anyone bought the whole set, whether the dishcloths went singly, and whether the buyers (if any) liked our contribution.


----------



## sewsassy1 (Feb 21, 2011)

junebjh said:


> I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> Have I completely misunderstood what they are for?


My Fave is to make mini ones for babies. Cotton yarn is so soft and smooth when it is dry, it feel very luxurious when wet, warm and a little sudsy. Just glides over the skin. Acrlic works well, as a matter of fact it get softer once wet and allowed to dry, no kiddingg ya.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you so much CBCarol. That has helped me a great deal. Now I have an idea of what to look for.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you candybooth. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Many thanks cooljn.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

cooljn said:


> I have made a lot of these dishclothes to sell at the craft shows this fall. I also made some for my BFF's son's new apartment. He loved them !!
> 
> I have used several patterns. But the one I like best I found on Pinterest called Grandmother's Favorite Dishcloth.
> 
> ...


 I make the ones like cooljn. I have been making and selling them since 1970. The are a really hot item whether it is a craft sale or yard sale. Many of my customers have requested a little larger cloth so I use size 9 needles and increase to 50 sts, then start my decrease.
cooljn has an array of pretty colors. I also have calls for the varigated yarns.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a good friend who comes over once a week to help me keep my house in order because being a 24/7 caregiver for my DH leaves me zero time or energy to get much done. Since she will not take any payment for doing this I decided to contribute some sets of dishcloths to her family reunion auction. I got the names of the main families involved and am making monogramed cloths plus 2012 cloths for them to raise money for next years reunion. They are going so fast that I decided to also include one fancy lace cloth with each set. My friend was so excited that she sewed pretty little cloth bags with ribbon handles to put each set in. When she mentioned this to one of her sisters and SIL, they have already told her to keep a set out for them and they will just buy them for more than they sell for in the auction. I am just going to make special sets for them in their favorite colors. I always have dishcloths on hand as small gifts for my DH's nurses and therapists, everyone seems to just love receiving them and I feel good that I can do something as a thank you for people who have stepped up to help me or just done something nice for me. I love cotton chenille bath cloths and soap sacks, they are so soft and wash up beautifully, if you can find 100% cotton chenille, you might want to try them. They just feel like a luxury in the bath or shower.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

yorkie1 said:


> cooljn said:
> 
> 
> > I have made a lot of these dishclothes to sell at the craft shows this fall. I also made some for my BFF's son's new apartment. He loved them !!
> ...


THERE IS AN ERROR IN THIS PATTERN; 
The Repeat after row 2 should read: Repeat Row 2 until you have 44 stitches 
(you do NOT repeat row 1-think about it...)
see full pattern: groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/grfavorite.html


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry about that error. Thank you for catching this. It should be repeat row 2 only.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I read an article, some years ago, about rating the best exfoliates for the skin. It was about the time hydroxy products were all the talk. So, there they were, the huge list of cleansers, toners, creams etc. The number one exfoliater turned out to be a simple washcloth. So keep cranking out the dish/wash cloths and give them away with a nice bar of soap as suggested. Tell your friends to quit buying the jars of inflated priced exfoliating creams. It's been right there in the linen closet all along.


Absolutely! Probably one of the reasons why our Grandmothers had such great skin. My Grandmother never went out in the sun without a big hat - and usually only in the mornings and late afternoons, took a little "nap" after lunch with a washcoth on her face that had been soaked in sour milk (lactic acid is an exfoliant) , never smoked and had the most beautiful skin. She was anurse, gardened, knit and croceted beautiful. Definitely not a lady of lesure.
It would be funny to see an add campaign for cotton washcloths instead of expensive exfoliants and chemical proceedures.


----------



## sewsassy1 (Feb 21, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> The knitted cotton dishcloths are much sturdier than J-cloths and you can scrub with them - since making my own, I've used scouring pads a lot less often... And they are great "mindless" or quick projects, too. And they do last - I have some that are years old - they wash and wear just fine. If you like to bleach them, fine, go ahead - I don't. I just avoid a certain horrid brand of dish soap, and I rinse and wring my cloth well after each use. If I feel the need, I throw it into the laundry and get a fresh one, otherwise, I change them weekly on laundry day (there is only DH and I; I don't wash dishes three times a day, or even once a day sometimes!)


AMEN!! I am with you.


----------



## sewsassy1 (Feb 21, 2011)

past said:


> I won't wash dishes with anything except my hand made cotton cloths. They are much more absorbent, thicker, and sturdier than anything I have purchased at a store. Before I started making my own I would buy a pack of six dish cloths at the store. After using them 2 or 3 times and washing them they were already getting holes in them. I now have a couple of dish cloths that I knitted or crocheted that are just about to the point where I can't even use as rags anymore. I estimate that they are about 20 years old, have been used every week since made, and have been in the laundry every week since made. How many commercially made dish cloths can you say last that long?


so true, this reminds me of a set that was knit for our church when I was a kid, a few years ago in my adult life I worked in the church office, only to be surprised and delighted that many of the dishcloths are still in the rotation to, dust, wax, wash etc. Many of them were made by men and women that are no longer with us, but that little square or circle that they made with love still is. Back than the church frowned upon colored cottons for cleaning use, now that is changed so you open the linen closet to all of these rainbow colored love gifts!! one church volunteer swears she knows exactly who made which when, we do not arge with her. My point is - I am an adult and the cotton dish/washcloths definitely stand the test of time. Acrylic ones work well too -- they are good for scrubbing without scratching & the are not affected by bleach!! I throuw everything in the wash, or handwash in the sink. ***never thought of putting them in the DISHWASHER or Boiling them!! hhhhmmm maybe I might. thanks all.


----------



## sewsassy1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Anna3703 said:


> Here are some great free patterns for knitting wash/dish cloths. Enjoy !!
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/cloths.htm


Thanks, a site I have long forgotten about.


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi all, speaking of a mistake I think there is one here. Called Puffy /cloth http://ww.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpattern/puffycloth.html
On the row 9 after the border sts. of 4 there is 2 sts. out of wack. before you k1, drop the yo. Is it me or the pattern? Other wise is a neat pattern.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been reading all of these, but I'm not sure if anyone mentioned that the reason for putting them in the microwave is so that it kills the bacteria and they don't go sour quite as quickly. 

I read somewhere on KP to wring the cloth out, microwave for 2 minutes. Tried it and it's great. Don't need to wash them as often that way.


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Found a Puffy Cloth in this site
http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/puffycloth.html
I am having a time with the instructions. Error?? on the 9th. row after the 4 border sts. there is 2 sts. out of wack, before you k1,drop the yo.[3 times] Is it me ore the pattern?? Help here!!!!


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

martymcd said:


> I've been reading all of these, but I'm not sure if anyone mentioned that the reason for putting them in the microwave is so that it kills the bacteria and they don't go sour quite as quickly.
> 
> I read somewhere on KP to wring the cloth out, microwave for 2 minutes. Tried it and it's great. Don't need to wash them as often that way.


I like to microwave dish cloths and sponges in a bowl with a lttle water and white vinegar. The vinegar is antibacterial and gets rid of any smells too.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> junebjh said:
> 
> 
> > I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> ...


True. The dryer is the thing that kills the germs!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Joann Cartwright said:


> Hi all, speaking of a mistake I think there is one here. Called Puffy /cloth http://ww.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpattern/puffycloth.html
> On the row 9 after the border sts. of 4 there is 2 sts. out of wack. before you k1, drop the yo. Is it me or the pattern? Other wise is a neat pattern.


The link won't open!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Do I not deserve a pretty dish cloth? I do not need to boil or bleach mine as I use white vinegar in my rinse bin and rinse my dish cloth in it after I do the dishes and that takes care of bacteria.


----------



## Empress (Sep 20, 2011)

I own a retail travel store in Nashville Tennessee and have made over a THOUSAND of these "face cloths". I sell them in addition to bath scrub that is made by a local supplier (so a local store helping another local)...win, win! They make great teachers gifts, stocking stuffers, place cards at a table and a great gift for the traveler who wants to take their own wash cloth with them. I market them rolled and then folded in half to resemble bunny ears and then tie them with a string and a tiny round face...it's all in the marketing!


----------



## sewsassy1 (Feb 21, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> Do I not deserve a pretty dish cloth? I do not need to boil or bleach mine as I use white vinegar in my rinse bin and rinse my dish cloth in it after I do the dishes and that takes care of bacteria.


Vinegar is a wonderful option to clean a wonderful naturl item like a cotton dish/washcloth. thanks for that reminder.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/puffycloth.html
After googling for puffy cloth and clicking on the link to the dishcloth boutique page, I copy pasted the url here.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I made 17 dishclothes out of an $8.00 cone of Peaches and Creme. That works out to about $.45 each, and they last a long time. I use them to test out stitches, see how the yarn will work up and match any theme/color I may want. They don't have to be used just for dishes, either. They can be used as face clothes or baby wash clothes.

Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Then go directly to the site, need your out put!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

martymcd said:


> I've been reading all of these, but I'm not sure if anyone mentioned that the reason for putting them in the microwave is so that it kills the bacteria and they don't go sour quite as quickly.
> 
> I read somewhere on KP to wring the cloth out, microwave for 2 minutes. Tried it and it's great. Don't need to wash them as often that way.


If you rinse your dish cloth in white vinegar water (the water you used to rinse your dishes in)you will never have the problem of sour dish cloth. The vinegar kills the bacteria.


----------



## God's Broad (Jul 2, 2012)

I made a dozen dish cloths for my neice who just got married. I used the time to practice different patterns, circular knitting and some lace techniques...

She loves them! I made them out of white cotton so they can be washed in hot water and bleached if necessary.

A neighbor's daughter is getting married next year, I have already been contemplating what patterns I will use for her set.


----------



## rubycube14 (Sep 29, 2011)

Besides the practicality and learning/practicing or even experimenting with new stitches, crocheting/knitting dish cloths and potholders are excellent projects for beginners.


----------



## sadocd (Jul 8, 2011)

nuttyknitter said:


> People love to get them as gifts, they hold up for years.


At Christmas time, I made them for my granddaughter's teacher and bus drivers. I bought kitchen soap from Bath & Body and it made a nice and useful gift. I also included the angel dishcloth which appeared in Creative Knitting, Nov. 2009. It is still under copyright so I cannot send it to this site. It is the basic knit dishcloth which can be turned into an angel. The Nov. 2009 issue of Creative Knitting can be electronically downloaded for $5.99.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

I use a simple pattern given to me. I make them all the time and give them as gifts or just use them myself. Would be nice in charity bags also.


SIMPLE WASH CLOTH PATTERN (DISH CLOTH )

size 7, 8 or 9 single point knitting needle. ( I also use 16" circulars most of the time)

Worsted weight cotton yarn. NOTE: the color ones will fade


PATTERN:

CO 3 stitches.
Knit across the 3 sts. This is your foundation row.

Turn the work, then K 2, yarn over, knit to end.

Turn work - K 2, yo, knit to end.

Do this until your work is as long (wide) as the palm of your hand from heel of hand to tip of middle finger. Do two more rows the same.

Turn work - K 1, K2tog, yo, K2tog, k to end.

Continue these decreasing rows until four stitches left. 

BO loosely. 

Work in all loose ends and wash, snip any ends showing..Voila..done.

Hope that helps


----------



## nightflutter (Apr 10, 2012)

I have used the knitting of dishcloths as a great exercise for learning a new stitch, but I do make them to be practical. I use a lot of them as washcloths, and made simple garter stitch ones to wash the dishes. 

I would rather spend the few dollars on the cotton yarn to make these than the couple of dollars to spend on items to wash the dishes with. Plus I had the pleasure of knitting them. Sounds like win/win to me..


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

GroodleMom said:


> martymcd said:
> 
> 
> > I've been reading all of these, but I'm not sure if anyone mentioned that the reason for putting them in the microwave is so that it kills the bacteria and they don't go sour quite as quickly.
> ...


Another use I've read for the vinegar is to rinse dishcloths in vinegar water to set the color so it won't fade. Hope it works. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for that rosespun. That looks so simple. I can't wait to get started on my first dish cloth.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I just love making these and giving them, i give them with a small bottle of dish soap or get soap from bath and body works.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank so much I didn't know you could buy cotton yarn in a cone. I'm sure you get more yarn for your money. Have a great week


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for the easy pattern.
Have a great week.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

I too have made many, many dish/wash cloths and give them as gifts to friends and family. I put it around a bottle of scented body wash, or a nice bar of soap, tie it with a colorful/matching ribbon and voila, a lovely gift. They are always so appreciated.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Several years ago at my craft sale I had found tiny little wicker baskets w/handles, $.50 each. I put a dish cloth with a sample bottle of dish soap or of had lotion in the basket, tied a raffia bow on the handle and sold them for $5.00 each. I had about 2 doz. of them made up and sold all of them. Mostly were bought for a childs teacher as a gift. Mothers were pleased they didn't have to do a thing, but tag them and they were ready for their child to give to his or her teacher.


----------



## Nana Ivie (Apr 12, 2011)

What a great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1baxi07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Is the horrid brand of dish soap harmful to the cloths and what is this brand?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have made quite a lot of them for myself and as gifts since i caught the dish/wash cloth bug earlier this summer. they are fun to make and work great for doing dishes.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Ah, the dishcloth saga continues...  ... My name is Cheryl, and I'm a dishclothahholic. My friend got me started on them shortly after I learned to knit. As others have said, they're a great, portable project, great for learning new stitch patterns, and the best kitchen cloths you'll ever use. I happen to have, at this stage of life, 3 teenage sons who I have not been able to teach to wring out the dishcloth, so mine have to go into the microwave alot to get rid of the bacteria (and icky smell :x ). They are sometimes ugly, but still useful. After microwaving, I always get a clean one out, and put the microwaved one over the stationary tub in the utility room to dry and wait for towel day to be washed in hot water and dried on high. I never use vinegar because I hate the way it smells almost as much as icky dishcloth smell! I wish my mom was still here, because then I would make her a drawer full of them, one for every time she or I poked our fingers through the storebought ones while scrubbing something! Anyway, that's my story.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

junebjh said:


> I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> Have I completely misunderstood what they are for?


I have used the baby washcloths to make a baby blanket. I used bulky baby cotton yarn...knit the 9 squares and sewed them together....made a terrific blanket! I also use all of my dishcloths to wash dishes...makes the "chore" worth the extra beauty of a handmade cloth....


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Adorable GagesMom!! I call my washcloth pattern my mindless knitting. I use circulars so my hubby won't panic in the car. He is convinced one day we will have an accident and I will have my double points stuck in me. 

As to color fading, as a spinner and weaver I know many tricks to set the color. Yes I have used and continue to use the vinegar in the wash trick. It has some success, but many of the colors still start fading by the third use. I do many just white ones, but LOVE the playfulness of the multi colored ones. 

Once they finally start to look a bit tired or frayed, they go into the rag drawer. Used for cleaning bathrooms, cars, outside table, etc. They still last forever!!

You are all welcome!  Gotta spread the addiction after all.


----------



## Grammylynnlinda (Mar 30, 2012)

Where can I find some different dish cloth pattern s? Grammy Lynn
Winona T x


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

SavvyCrafter said:


> Agree - I use a fresh cloth each day and simply throw the used one in with my dishtowel laundry (after rinsing well to remove any bits of food). My Mom makes these by the hundreds (seriously), so I have cloths for all occasions . She has arthritis in her hands, so larger, heavier projects are no longer an option for her. When I receive a new batch from her, they go into the washer with a cup of white vinegar. This helps prevent future fading from the many washings. They do of course fade over time. So - treat yourself and enjoy the beauty of handmade dishcloths


Thanks fo rthe tip about the white vinegar. I do knit these but sometimes they do seem to fade quickly. Still work great and I LOVE them..but would be nice to keep them bright a little longer...


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Grammylynnlinda said:


> Where can I find some different dish cloth pattern s? Grammy Lynn
> Winona T x


Whole lotta dish/wash cloth patterns here: I love them all.
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/dishcloths.php


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Here's another great site:

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/cloths.htm


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

eastend said:


> Thank so much I didn't know you could buy cotton yarn in a cone. I'm sure you get more yarn for your money. Have a great week


I just got my catalog from HERRSCHNERS today and they have both Their own brand called "Village Yarn" and also "Lily's Sugar 'n Cream" in cones......
Lily's Sugar 'n Cream comes in .... 14 oz - 706 yds in various Solid and Ombre cones...
and are priced @ $16.99 each cone.....
The other brand "Village Yarn" comes in ... 16 oz - 805 yds and are also in various solids @ $12.99 each cone & variegated 
colors @ $14.99 each cone.....
Their website address is: www.Herrschners.com
Happy Knitting/Crocheting.....


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Grammylynnlinda said:


> Where can I find some different dish cloth pattern s? Grammy Lynn
> Winona T x


There has to be at least 300 to 400 FREE dishcloth patterns on the internet..... just go to Google or whatever search engine that you have & type in.... 'free kitted dishcloth patterns' or 'free crocheted dishcloth patterns' or get them all at once by typing in 'free dishcloth patterns'....... You will be Amazed at how many there are......


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Another site is knittinghelp.com. They have a set offering patterns for each state and several provinces among other cute designs. I also found dalek and K9 patterns on Ravelry by searching Dr Who in their search box.


----------



## candybooth (Sep 16, 2011)

What is rosespun? I would like to have the pattern.
You can e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks
Candace


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Try Ravelry...any Hobby Lobby, Jo Ann's, Michael's, Wally world..they all have booklets.


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

Neat idea!


----------



## Billings (Dec 29, 2011)

I use leftover dishcloth yarn to make small ones which make great baby face washers or for washing wine goblets.


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Billings said:


> I use leftover dishcloth yarn to make small ones which make great baby face washers or for washing wine goblets.


Oh...that just gave me a great idea too.. I can use my odd bits to make up small little washers for when I give my dog his bath.. he is a tiny chihuahua with such a little face that a big washcloth just covers his whole head/face and he doesn't like it...


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

That's pretty high in price also when you add shipping to it. Walmarts for a 14oz. cone of Peaches & Cream cost me less than $10.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Wish they could just make cotton yarn that doesn't bleed or fade to begin with.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

If you have short ends a foot or more of the same thickness cotton yarn, you can do a tight braided join to make up a ball and have striped washcloths without having to weave in ends and use up the bits and pieces in a fun way.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Marilyn: How would you attach all the braids to each other? Can you make this a little clearer?


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

junebjh said:


> I am puzzled why people are doing all these beautiful items called dishcloths. Are they really for washing dirty dishes? They seem too pretty to me and a waste of such lovely work. I use a new dish cloth every day of the J-cloth type. A fabric one would need boiling or soaking in bleach so would be ruined either way.
> Have I completely misunderstood what they are for?


My DDs have said the same thing about my knitting anything they can buy. Why not just buy it and do something else with my time? Sure they like what I give them, but ...... they could have just bought it and when it wears out or they loose it then they can just buy a replacement. :?:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Anna3703 said:


> Marilyn: How would you attach all the braids to each other? Can you make this a little clearer?


YouTube has tutorials on braided joins; a braided join is a method of joining yarn ends that will not come apart and that leaves no ends to be woven in. I think it was very easy to learn, but hard to picture in your mind. Check it out on YouTube :~).


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Will do, thank you Marilyn.

Anna


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry, thank you SAMkewel


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you!!! I have been wanting to find a heart shaped pattern for a while. (I can invent some patterns, but the heart shape has eluded me).


Anna3703 said:


> Here's another great site:
> 
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/cloths.htm


 :thumbup:


----------



## Joann Cartwright (Mar 1, 2011)

Just watched the vedio in the braided join. Awesome!!! I have been knitting for years & hate those darn knots, this is something!!! Am going to try it. Who would thunk???


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Joann Cartwright said:


> Just watched the vedio in the braided join. Awesome!!! I have been knitting for years & hate those darn knots, this is something!!! Am going to try it. Who would thunk???


Be sure to check out the russian join too. I really like it too


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I love making dishcloths as I am a new knitter...here is my bargain ,,.,..green i got for 40 percent off and the others was buy one get 50 percent on 2nd..at Joanns ..


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> I love making dishcloths as I am a new knitter...here is my bargain ,,.,..green i got for 40 percent off and the others was buy one get 50 percent on 2nd..at Joanns ..


Great Yarn, i will check this out tomorrow, JoAnn's has a 25% off coupon on your total purchase, good time to buy


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> I love making dishcloths as I am a new knitter...here is my bargain ,,.,..green i got for 40 percent off and the others was buy one get 50 percent on 2nd..at Joanns ..


I got some of the cotton yarn in your picture w/a 25% off cupon of my total purchase today at Joann's.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Braided join video


----------



## susan g (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes I thought like you did at the beginning, then I made a few, and a larger one for myself for the shower and knitted a loop to hang it over the shower door, where it dries perfectly...!! They really are great as gifts with soaps.. Also environmently - less disposables the better.


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> Here are more great dish cloth patterns(most of them free):
> 
> http://www.stringsandthingsyarn.com/Dishcloths.html
> http://www.designsbyemily.com/freepatterns/
> ...


Thank you so much for including the links.


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Knit dish cloths are appreciate as wedding gifts as well for baby showers! Found on this web site the baby bib using the bases for the dish cloths. Am making my 2nd one - first was a tremendous gift and used!!!! Grandma was/is excited about it. 
Some of my dish cloths my Mom knitted 30 years ago. They just go in the wash with the towels at the end of each day!!!


----------

